# New to The Forum - Rider in Utah



## halfstepdown88 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey everyone. I've snowboarding before quite a bit in the past, but only went once last year. I bought a season pass to Park City and plan on riding A LOT this season.

Other than chatting up people on the lifts, any advice for meeting some riders? I have one friend who likes to go, but can't go often. I'd love to shred it up with some new people.

cheers


----------

